# Extreme kissing and licking disorder!



## AcadianTornado

Ok, 

So I should take a video of this: Sometimes Whistler will just go in a craze to try and makeout (lick) our faces when we're on the sofa sitting or even when we are tying our shoes. Anyone have an idea on why he wants to share so much love? If he gets on top of us or has us lay down a bit he just goes nuts. We don't necessarily mind and actually think it's cute but he's only 7 months and 55lbs and we're guessing he'll get to at least 70lbs. If he goes nuts on a young kid or child at that weight and strength, it could be potentially harmful.

Let me know of your thoughts!

AT


----------



## maplevizsla

Titan is the same way, while our females are kissy...they don't want to make out like our male Titan does! He mauls our 2 yr old daughter playfully and she thinks its a hoot, the pair of them rolling around the floor, her giggling and Titan kissing and licking up a storm  Our daughter is good at telling him no more, and if he gets too rowdy we stop him. 
I find strangers who 'like dogs but don't love dogs' don't care for Titan's kissiness, they don't mind a lick but he wants to clean their teeth ;D


----------



## Darcy1311

Darcy does the same thing, she will jump on my chest if I am lying on the sofa, lick my face frantically then put her chin over my nose and mouth as if she is trying to suffocate me,and all the time she makes a strange howling type noise whilst wagging her tail....very bizarre...she also does this to my Wife...if I can get some vid clip I will post. ;D


----------



## lyra

Lyra does the same. If you encourage her (doesn't take much) she is all over you. If you lie down on the floor then she assumes that is permission to do what she wants! I'm just glad I don't wear dentures or she would have those out in a flash 

I have three teenage boys, two at university now. When they were back for Christmas I would just send Lyra into their rooms and set her to work with the kissing. It has *never* been so easy to get my kids up. Should have got a V years ago.


----------



## datacan

Simple solution and its not cute. Move away or push him off you. I prefer a non emotional push the dog away and guide into a more appropriate position. 

I am beginning to see that owning a GSD prior to a Vizsla was an excellent choice.


----------



## gunnr

I love my dogs, I truly do,,,,,,, but you shouldn't let the dog into your face.
I know that they are affectionate, demonstrative, and gentle, but it sends a confusing message to them.

No, I don't let them lick my face, or anyone else's. They can show all the attention/affection they need too with 4 feet on the ground.

Sorry for being a pooper.


----------



## AcadianTornado

You're not a pooper! He does respond well to the no lick command! Thing is that it seems as though he snaps or it just comes out of nowhere a bit like the zoomies but for liking! We can be there minding our own business and all of a sudden he'll come up and suddenly without notice just slam us with his tongue (love!).. Encourage it, we don't. I only thought we were the only ones with this "event" happening! Granted, I've never had a dog before and perhaps other breeds do the same?


----------



## Ozkar

*Re: Re: Extreme kissing and licking disorder!*



Gunnr said:


> I love my dogs, I truly do,,,,,,, but you shouldn't let the dog into your face.
> I know that they are affectionate, demonstrative, and gentle, but it sends a confusing message to them.
> 
> No, I don't let them lick my face, or anyone else's. They can show all the attention/affection they need too with 4 feet on the ground.
> 
> Sorry for being a pooper.


Depends on how it's done in my opinion. Mine are allowed to lick my face, as I have no reservations as to which lunatic runs our asylum.......... . That'd be me....... 
In a pack environment, dogs lick each others faces and it's not to exert dominance. Often it is a sympathetic gesture, an apology or just for reassurance. Sometimes it's to show affection. I allow mine to do it when I am happy to receive it. If not, I just gently redirect.

Astro is particularly loving. It's mandatory to give me a goodnight kiss........he'd wonder what was wrong if he wasn't allowed.


----------



## GarysApollo

My Apollo does this also. I think he is hilarious because if he can't get to your face he will lick the air or chew on his lip. Apollo only does this with my wife and I, and my father.


----------



## RubyRoo

Ruby knows not to kiss me. I don't like it but my husband allows her to. She has learned with me to stick out her cheek and I will give her a kiss. She tends to lick my hands and feet though. 

Ruby is the kissing bandit. She kisses the cats all of the time. They just put up with it and when we say "enough" she stops. At daycare, the owner tells me she kisses all of the dogs.


----------



## lilyloo

Ruby kisses my husband (and licks his ears and nose, ew!) But not me. I don't like it so always resist and she has just learned it's not okay with me. She doesn't really do it to anyone else besides my husband actually,


----------



## luv2laugh

Oso is good with this around us, but has met so many friends of ours who let him do it, that there is a lot of correction going on with those who don't like it (or who only like it in moderation). Every time they bend down to pick something up or move their head down at all, he takes that as an invitation. It's a work in process. The men on my husband's soccer team adore Oso and encourage him like crazy, despite us attempting to correct him. 

We had a packed home for New Years. Since some stayed up quite late, they also slept in quite late. Somehow Oso got loose in the living room where a long time friend was sleeping on an air mattress. He jumped on the mattress and started licking him awake (poor man!). Oso was in heaven. Other dogs may do this, but it is also a V trait, I've seen it often.


----------



## gunnr

*Re: Re: Extreme kissing and licking disorder!*



Ozkar said:


> Depends on how it's done in my opinion. Mine are allowed to lick my face, as I have no reservations as to which lunatic runs our asylum.......... . That'd be me.......
> In a pack environment, dogs lick each others faces and it's not to exert dominance. Often it is a sympathetic gesture, an apology or just for reassurance. Sometimes it's to show affection. I allow mine to do it when I am happy to receive it. If not, I just gently redirect.
> 
> Astro is particularly loving. It's mandatory to give me a goodnight kiss........he'd wonder what was wrong if he wasn't allowed.


 Ozkar

They are your dogs, and as long as you and they are happy together, that is all that matters.

I wasn't really referring to any instinctive pack pr dominance behavior. Simply making them good citizens. 
If I let them lick my face, it would too complicated for them to understand that they can't lick just anyones face. It's not fair for them to be allowed to do it in one moment,and reprimanded in the next for the same action.

I also don't let them near faces, or allow them to jump up, because accidents can happen. A very close call happened to me years ago.
Many years ago we were renting a house and the landlord stopped by with his 6 or 7 year old son. Boone was < 1year old and was excited to see Roger, the little boy.
He stood on his hind feet and went to lick Roger's face and sort of missed. He caught Roger's lower eyelid, just a mm or 2 below the lash and tore a nasty scratch about 2" down his cheek. Roger still has that scar today and he's in his thirties. So that's really why I do it. A mm or two and Roger would have needed surgery to repair his eye, or eyelid.

To be truthful, I think that's actually the real reason why I don't let them near faces.


----------



## mswhipple

I'm not big on being kissed by a dog, and Willie seems to know that instinctively. Nevertheless, he will "steal a kiss" every now and then, swiping my cheek with his tongue. I don't mind that, really... just don't want a kiss on the lips, thank you very much. I kiss him on the top of his head and tell him what a good boy he is!!


----------



## datacan

:-* Sam may lick his bum, then he grooms himself thoroughly, followed by licking his genitals and then perhaps he may sneak up and try to lick my noggin. No thank you. 

I only allow him to lick just after I brush his teeth. 

I take him everywhere with me, driving to clients. Wearing his harness he is sits on the rear bench and usually sleeps all the way. He must know exactly where we are because just before we arrive he wakes up, stands up, looks around and proceeds to clean my ears and lick my noggin. 
I don't really want to smell like dog saliva, just as I prepare to meet a client but what choice do I have? I have to push him OFF, OFF. Sometimes I let him, though 
.


----------

